# Blanket Washing



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I bought detergent specifically for washing blankets, but I forget the name of it and can't find it on the website of where I bought it!_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I use Woolite or the detergent made for babies, I can't think of the name of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Dreft?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to get back, yes that's it!


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

Sstack.com has great rug wash for water proof blankets. Gets the smell out and gets them really clean. They also have a spray for re-proofing that puts the water proofing back on.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't use detergent when I wash em. I take them to the car wash and spray the hell out of them and then turn them inside out and hang them for a few days. My boy has sensitive skin so I always worry about reactions.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^I have a sensitive one too corinowalk, I used to go to the car wash. I use the Dreft and he has no problem with it. The old lady at our laundromat gives me dirty looks everytime I come in with a cart full of horse blankets & pads....they have mega sized industrials so she has to live with it! :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I just use 'free and clear' laundry soap in my washing machine.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I do the same thing as Always.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Baking soda in the washer cleans and deodorizes and won't irritate horse skin. Rinse twice.


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

Using vinegar in the rinse takes all residue out. I do respray to make waterproof (in the winter).


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I just brush the blanket off with a VERY stiff brush and then just wipe it with a damp cloth and it is as good as new. I don't only clean tack before shows but also the blanket. I think my horse enjoys clean blankets and I only wash it once after the winter and have no idea the detergent


----------

